# Massenänderung laufwerk hyperlink



## bromm (3. März 2004)

In unserem Netzwerk wurde ein Server ersetzt. Der neue Server hat einen neuen Namen bekommen (wird nachträglich nicht mehr geändert). Die hyperlinks der verschobenen Daten funktionieren nun nicht mehr. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob bzw. welches tool eine Massenänderung der hyperlinks erledigen kann ?
Das Problem betrifft hauptsächlich Word- und Excel Dokumente.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. März 2004)

Norton Windoctor (in Norton System Works vorhanden) erkennt fehlerhafte Links in der Registrierung und sucht auch automatisch nach den "verloren gegangenen" Links und Dateien. Man kann dann relativ komfortabel "automatisch" oder "manuell" reparieren.


----------



## Erpel (4. März 2004)

Bei Hyperlinks denke ich an HTML, wenn es so ist kannst du doch einfach den entsprechenden Teil der Pfade per Suchen under Ersetzen  ändern.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. März 2004)

@ Erpel:
Dachte ich zuerst auch. Laut seiner weiteren Beschreibung jedoch handelt es sich um Verknüpfungen. *lächel*.


----------



## bromm (4. März 2004)

Danke für den schnellen Tip. Ich habe aber keine Probleme mit der registry.
Das Problem sind hyperlinks in Word- und Excel Dokumenten, welche auf andere Dateien verweisen, die ebenfalls auf dem neuen Server liegen und damit einen neuen Pfad haben. Wie benenne ich die hyperlinks innerhalb der Word- und Excel Dokumente um ?


----------



## BlaBla-HH (4. März 2004)

Das musst Du dann leider per Hand ändern. :-(


----------



## Laubi (26. März 2004)

Hallo Bromm,
nicht unterkriegen lassen... in Word geht's zumindest:

(1) --> Extras --> Anpassen --> Reiter "Befehle" --> "Ansicht" wählen --> "Feldfunktionen anzeigen" per Drag&Drop rausziehen

(2) Dann erstmal einfaches Suchen&Ersetzen auf den "sichtbaren Teil" anwenden

(3) Den neuen Knopf "Feldfunktionen anzeigen" drücken

(4) Nochmal Suchen&Ersetzen auf den jetzt sichtbaren "Codeteil" anwenden

(5) "Feldfunktionen anzeigen" wieder ausschalten

(6) Abschließend STRG+A (um alles zu markieren), rechte Maustaste auf irgendeinen Link und "Felder aktualisieren" wählen

FERTIG


Hab ich grad für einen Kollegen mit 80 Links durchgeführt (Fileserverumzug).


----------



## bromm (26. März 2004)

Hallo Laubi,

tausend Dank für den Tip.
Werde es an meine vielen Kollegen weitergeben - unsere Hotline hat diesen Murks bestimmt nicht zum letzten mal gemacht... 

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß,
Bromm


----------

